# Will Pentium100 with 540MB HD and 32MB ram do?

## eivinn

Hi,

I'm just now building a Gentoo system intended for a Pentium 100 Mhz with 32MB ram and 540 MB hd.  Out of this hd I have setup 10MB for /boot and 64MB for swap. This leaves about 450 MB for /

(I'm building on a P4 and cloning / when done)

After stage3 and kernel etc. I have clocked in at 1.1GB. This still is without X and fluxbox and a browser which are really needed.

So question is:

What is expendable? (I don't need any compiling and building. It's just a desktop) 

Second question: Name a small and good browser?

Might be interesting to run OS partly from Network, but network card is non-bootable. Is this option stuck?

-----------------------------------

Update 2002.11.19 11:28CET:

-----------------------------------

I have now unmerged a couple of packages (will provide more info later) and deleted some docs, man-pages and of course also deleted most of the portage three (except scripts, profiles, and a few small files). Clocked in at 432MB. This is small enough and it's still "fully" Gentoo (GCC and python is still there). There is sure not enough room for compiling or something like that, but it should not break any dependencies I think   :Rolling Eyes: 

Probably won't know much more until I get back home.. Then I'll clone it, install grub, and preferrably get past boot   :Wink: Last edited by eivinn on Tue Nov 19, 2002 10:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pjp

Noteworthy threads:Worst hardware?

install on an i486 8MB RAM Laptop

PII 300, 64 mb RAM --is it enough for gentoo?

There's another thread in which delta407 explains his vmware method in detail.

----------

## jondkent

 *Quote:*   

> Second question: Name a small and good browser?

 

Dillo a good little browser, very small footprint and good standards support.  Phoenix is looking good, but seems to have a bigger footprint and not as fast as Dillo.  You obvious miss out on some features, but with the spec you've got to play with you'll have to make comps.

 *Quote:*   

> 64MB for swap

 

This is too big for swap, assuming you are using a 2.4 kernel, you can have this the same as you actual RAM.  This'll give you back some disk space.

Have fun   :Smile: 

Jon

----------

## eivinn

I can tell you where I'm heading:

Right now I have finished bootstrapping. Saved all output to a file for later deletion of unwanted software. Have found out that the portage-tree itself takes about 120 MB of hdspace. Not good.

Only the bootstrapping uses 56MB, up 15MB from stage1. I think I will have to do without most of the system package if possible. But I'll have to see what can be shaved off. Dependencies is going to kill me I think.

Full system before with stage3+emerge fluxbox took 1,1GB. Got a hard job to do   :Wink: 

----------

## elmie

Now that is a very stupid question.. what do you think??

try using a pre-compiled distro..

or unless you know how to make clusters..

or use a more powerfull machine to compile it for the slower one..

either way is not impossilbe, but are you a guru???

----------

## eivinn

 *elmie wrote:*   

> Now that is a very stupid question.. what do you think??
> 
> try using a pre-compiled distro..

 

I like Gentoo...

 *elmie wrote:*   

> or unless you know how to make clusters..

 

Haven't tried, but would be fun...

 *elmie wrote:*   

> or use a more powerfull machine to compile it for the slower one..

 

I'm doing that (see my first post)...

 *elmie wrote:*   

> either way is not impossilbe, but are you a guru???

 

Not a guru, didn't say it's impossible. Would just like to make it to 400MB. As far as I can see, emerge -p xfree provides allmost all packages in system...

----------

## eivinn

I have now made all info on how I did this available at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=139342

----------

